# EMERGENCY! GOAT GOUGED!



## Abby (Oct 21, 2015)

Help! My goat has a puncture wound in her side, right where her left hind meets her stomach. 
We don't know how it happened yet, there is no blood in their pen anywhere. So we are assuming is didn't bleed much. She seems in discomfort, but not serious pain. 

We can't really take her to a vet. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Abby (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's a pic


----------



## Abby (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's where it is


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 21, 2015)

Since it's below the diaphragm (located about the bottom of the rib cage) it shouldn't interfere with breathing (sucking chest wound) and that's HUGE! There IS a possibility that an internal organ was pierced and that could be fatal. Looking at the diameter of the hole, I'd say the horn (or whatever it was) must have gone in pretty deep, (and fast). Can you gently stick your finger inside and feel to see if you can find any other "holes" inside (that would be a punctured internal organ)? If everything inside feels smooth and un-broken, not pierced, you're probably OK. Are you seeing any other fluids coming out aside from blood that would indicate an internal organ puncture?

Since you can't do a vet, my first inclination would be to shave around the immediate area, douse the whole area well with Hydrogen peroxide (NOT inside), and pat dry. I'd want to cover it with some light gauze to prevent fly strike, but not "seal" it as I'd want it to be able to drain as required. After that, I'd give the goat something for the pain... Banamine... but I believe you can only get that from a vet (although I see it advertised online). Then give it a few days and watch closely and see what develops... I might try to put a stitch or two in it to help it close and heal over, but the goat might have issues with that, causing more damage than is already there.

Anyone else have ideas? @goatgurl @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother @babsbag @Beekissed ?

Edit to add: you can also use aspirin or ibuprofen: https://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#aspirin  one of many links available. Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 21, 2015)

Goats are tough, but...  

Has she been vaccinated?  I would definitely want to know that she's got protection from tetanus.  If she hasn't been vaccinated, I'd give her a tetanus antitoxin for quick coverage, and follow that with a tetanus toxoid vaccination.  That will give her short term, and long term tetanus protection.  Clean the wound like Latestarter suggested and monitor her temperature.  A series of antibiotic injections might be in order.  If you can't get her to  a vet, you might still call one and ask their suggestion for antibiotic.

I would be inclined not to try and stich it without knowing that it was perfectly clean inside.  Drainage can be important in a puncture wound. 

Hope she does well for you!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 22, 2015)

OUCH!!!  Poor thing.
I would say what everyone else said and if you can't get a vet I would use PenG for the antibiotic for 5 days. It needs to heal from the inside out and it needs to drain.  I had a cat with a big puncture like that and the vet put a long piece of gauze into the wound and then actually put another hole through the skin and brought the gauze through that so it could act like a wick. I am not suggesting that you do that, but just sharing how important it is that a wound like that can drain.

A warning for giving PenG, make sure that you don't get it in a vein, you need to pull back on the plunger and check for blood before you inject the drug. Getting it in a vein can kill the goat.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 22, 2015)

Could we have a follow-up please? How's the goat doing?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 23, 2015)

I hope all is well.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 23, 2015)

been gone for a few days so just seeing this.  hope the doe is doing ok.  latestarter gave you good advice about cleaning the wound.  the one thing i would add is that full strength peroxide is caustic to raw tissue so it is better to dilute it with some sterile water to clean a wound with.  let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 23, 2015)

Hope all is well!  I agree with the other posters. 

You might want to consider using some screwworm spray around the wound. You may want to keep it covered, every time she lays down she is at a risk of getting debris/manure in it.


----------

